# Chicken&Sausage Gumbo/Chicken Spaghetti



## Guest (Sep 11, 2000)

This first one may not be to ibs friendly but it's worth a try! I live in the southern part of Louisiana, so I cook Cajun style!Chicken and Sausage Gumbo1(3-4LB.)chicken,cut up1/2 cup of veg. oil 1/2 cup of flour 1 lg. onion, minced 1/3 cup bell pepper, minced2 cloves of garlic, minced2 Tbs. of Worchestire sauce1 Ts. TABASCO sauce1/2 Ts. salt1/2 Ts. pepper1/2 Ts. red pepper(you could omit)1 bay leaf3 quarts water1 lb. of smoked pork sausage-cut into rounds1/2 cup of sliced green onions1/2 cup of minced parsleySteamed rice for servingClean and season chicken pieces with salt and pepper. Heat oil in stock pot. Add chicken and brown evenly,remove and set aside. Make a roux by adding flour to hot oil in pot. Stir constantly over medium heat until color of dark brown. Stir in onion,bell pepper,and garlic into roux. Add chicken and cook until vegetables are tender. Add Worchestire sauce, Tabasco,salt and pepper, red pepper, and bay leaf. Add hot water. Cover and simmer 1 hr. Add sausage,remove bay leaf, and cover and simmer 1 more hour. Skim off excess fat then add green onion and parsley. Simmer 10 min. Serve in bowls over steamed rice. Yields:10-12 servings* I always make this dish around christmas time and just when the weather starts to get cold! It's a great for football parties! Especially the Super Bowl! I always get asked to make this for the Super Bowl!Chicken Spaghetti4 boneless skinless chicken breast1 cup of chicken stock1 can cream of mushroom1 can cream of chicken1 can cream of celery1 small jar of cheese whiz1 medium onion, chopped 1 small bell pepper, chopped1 package of 16oz. spaghetti noodlessalt and pepper to taste Boil chicken breast for 20 min. or until cooked. Save 1 cup water from the chicken stock. Cube chicken and set aside. In pot,sautee onion and bell pepper. Add the cream of mushroom, cream of chicken, cream of celery, and the cheese whiz. Let simmer. Add the chicken stock and chicken. Stir and let simmer for 30 min. Boil noodles according to package. Add noodles to chicken mixture and serve.Yields 10-12 servingsHope you enjoy these!Brandi [This message has been edited by nbguid (edited 09-11-2000).]


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Sounds good. Know it will kill me. lol


----------

